# All Military Aircraft Thread



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

joshsam said:


> Not sure if it's really like that all of the time. Many French speakers are bad at Dutch but in time they will have to learn since the army is bi-lingual offcourse. You can see how it works in the Belgian forum with people talking French and Dutch in the same threads.


thanks. this makes me slightly motivated to contact my belgian relatives and ask more about life there


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

RyukyuRhymer said:


> thanks. this makes me slightly motivated to contact my belgian relatives and ask more about life there


It's misirable here! 

and back on topic, raw power


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

BURN by Dafydd Phillips, on Flickr
HOG by Dafydd Phillips, on Flickr
REAPER by Dafydd Phillips, on Flickr
MIRAGE by Dafydd Phillips, on Flickr
HUMID by Dafydd Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

77-6397 / Japan Air Self-Defence Force / McDonnell Douglas RF-4EJ Kai Phantom II by Charles Cunliffe, on Flickr
77-8399 / Japan Air Self-Defence Force / McDonnell Douglas F-4EJ Kai by Charles Cunliffe, on Flickr
26-5686 / Japan Air Self-Defense Force / Kawasaki T-4 by Charles Cunliffe, on Flickr
47-6901 / Japan Air Self-Defence Force / McDonnell Douglas RF-4EJ Kai Phantom II by Charles Cunliffe, on Flickr
32-8827 / Japan Air Self-Defence Force / McDonnell Douglas F-15J Eagle by Charles Cunliffe, on Flickr


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

^ I think all the Japanese F-4s and variants are now retired. they used to fly all the time near my place

my favorite scheme is the US Navy's Jolly Roger design, with its stripes and skulls. 
Its so unique, impressive, that Macross/Robotech used its design for their own series, represented in the movie the Final Countdown, the game Ace Combat, etc


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Belgium's new cargo carrier delivery to replace the Lockheed C-130 Hercules.

[="Thermo, post: 168034860, member: 38039"]
First BAF A400M Atlas has left the paintshop














































Pictures: Belgian Air Force
quote bracket broken purposely to show pictures...


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

wow, that delivery took a while











something rare. an armenian flanker.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

RyukyuRhymer said:


> wow, that delivery took a while


Definitely will miss the sound of the C-130. You could always hear them before you could see them. They sounded like a WWII bomber lol


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A Boeing F/A-18E Super Hornet from Strike Fighter Squadron (VFA) 136 &#x27;Knighthawks&#x27; by Robert Sullivan, on Flickr
Republic F-84F Thunderstreak by Robert Sullivan, on Flickr
McDonnell Douglas (now Boeing) F-15E Strike Eagle assigned to the 494th Expeditionary Fighter Squadron by Robert Sullivan, on Flickr
U.S. Air Force McDonnell Douglas (now Boeing) F-15C Eagle (sn 86-0171) assigned to the 48th Fighter Wing, RAF Lakenheath, United Kingdom by Robert Sullivan, on Flickr
Royal Australian Air Force (RAAF) F/A-18A Hornet by Robert Sullivan, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

115-OL / 530 - Dassault Mirage 2000 B by Laurent Quérité, on Flickr
Fouga Magister CM 170 by Laurent Quérité, on Flickr
HB-RYA / 0470406 - Yakovlev Yak-9UM by Laurent Quérité, on Flickr
F-AZSB / 44-74427 - North American P-51D Mustang by Laurent Quérité, on Flickr
115-LD / 117 - Dassault Mirage 2000 C by Laurent Quérité, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Ramex Delta (2016) by Ismael Jordá, on Flickr
Corsair (2014) by Ismael Jordá, on Flickr
Ramex Delta (2014) by Ismael Jordá, on Flickr
Harrier (2019) by Ismael Jordá, on Flickr
F18 Ala12 (2019) by Ismael Jordá, on Flickr
Eurofighter Ala11 (2019) by Ismael Jordá, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Dr Vicky Benzing Preforming A Big Loop &amp; An F35A Lightning II by RS2Photography, on Flickr
Vicky Benzing Flying In Her Boeing Stearman With The USAF Thunderbird Crew &quot;watching&quot; The Show by RS2Photography, on Flickr
US Air Force Thunderbirds Flying in Formation by RS2Photography, on Flickr
HMH-465 Sikorsky CH-53E Super Stallion Helicopter Transporting a Humvee by RS2Photography, on Flickr
EA-18G Growler at Nellis Air Force Base Air Show 2019 by RS2Photography, on Flickr
Enjoying The Show by RS2Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Fort Worth by Raul Cano, on Flickr
ANG91182 performing &quot;touch and go&#x27;s&quot; at JRB by Raul Cano, on Flickr
Fort Worth Firepower by Raul Cano, on Flickr
F-35 Arriving at JRB by Raul Cano, on Flickr
USAF Thunderbirds Mirror Pass by Raul Cano, on Flickr
Raptor Vapor by Raul Cano, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

F-16 Viper left bank at 2019 Alliance Air Show by Raul Cano, on Flickr
F35B hovering by Raul Cano, on Flickr
F35 at JRB by Raul Cano, on Flickr
B17 Flying Fortress by Raul Cano, on Flickr
Not all heroes wear capes! by Raul Cano, on Flickr
F-16 Viper Demo by Raul Cano, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

V-22 Helicopter Plane


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

KA-50 Twin Rotor Attack Helicopter


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

US Air Supremacy

E3 Sentry Airborne Early Warning and Control 







E2 Hawkeye Carrier-based Airborne Early Warning and Control










KC-10 Extender Aerial Refueling Tanker










KC-46 Pegasus New Aerial Refueling Tanker


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hunter by Rob Schleiffert, on Flickr
Avro Lancaster, Ladybower Reservoir, Derbyshire by Chris Roche Photography, on Flickr
Tornado GR4, 41(R) Squadron, Wales by Chris Roche Photography, on Flickr
Avro Lancaster passing HMS Somerset, Llandudno, Wales by Chris Roche Photography, on Flickr
F-15E, Wales by Chris Roche Photography, on Flickr
F-15E Strike Eagle, Wales by Chris Roche Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

F16 (2016) by Ismael Jordá, on Flickr
NH90 (2019) by Ismael Jordá, on Flickr
F18 Swiss Air Force (2014) by Ismael Jordá, on Flickr
Eurofighter (2019) by Ismael Jordá, on Flickr
Saab Viggen (2016) by Ismael Jordá, on Flickr
Saab Gripen (2019) by Ismael Jordá, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Final approach by stu norris, on Flickr
F-15E Strike Eagle 97-0218 - 492nd Fighter Squadron RAF Lakenheath by stu norris, on Flickr
F18 (2013) by Ismael Jordá, on Flickr
Just before Dusk by Raul Cano, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Spitfire taxiing by Roland Bogush, on Flickr
ZD890/113-RAF GR4 by Neil Bates, on Flickr
Saab Gripen (2019) by Ismael Jordá, on Flickr
Saab Gripen (2019) by Ismael Jordá, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

P38 Lightning (2019) by Ismael Jordá, on Flickr
Canadair CT-114 Tutor 114188 &#x27;1&#x27; 431 Air Demonstration Squadron / &quot;Snowbirds&quot; by Mark McEwan, on Flickr
Último salto paracaidista del EADA desde el T.10 by Ejército del Aire Ministerio de Defensa España, on Flickr
&quot;We Mean Business&quot; Fighter Jets by Jason Lee Marks, on Flickr190406_063_SnF_T45T2_Legacy by Alan Quigley, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

F-15C Eagle 84-0027 - 493rd Fighter Squadron - RAF Lakenheath by stu norris, on Flickr
ZA613/AN by Neil Bates, on Flickr
C17 Globemaster High Power Takeoff by Raul Cano, on Flickr
Phantom heading out by Mark Lynham, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

210111-N-BT681-1099 by U.S. Pacific Fleet, on Flickr
210111-N-BT681-1049 by U.S. Pacific Fleet, on Flickr
F-15C Eagle 86-0178 - 493rd Fighter Squadron RAF Lakenheath by stu norris, on Flickr
17(R)Sqn Typhoon by Neil Bates, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

B2 Spirit (2012) by Ismael Jordá, on Flickr
&quot;Follow ME!!&quot; by Neil Bates, on Flickr
133546 | Canadair Ltd. Canada | CT-133 Silver Star III | CAF by Florian DSO, on Flickr
F-15C Eagle 86-0167 - 493rd Fighter Squadron - RAF Lakenheath by stu norris, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Gripen (2016) by Ismael Jordá, on Flickr
F18 Ala15 (2016) by Ismael Jordá, on Flickr
Fairford 2020 by Andy Kenyon, on Flickr
Fairford 2020 by Andy Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

F-4E-2020 69-7585 gy TurkishAF 132Filo 090912 Konya 1003 by Kodak Photographer, on Flickr
46+54 / TLG51 Tornado by Neil Bates, on Flickr
F-15C West demo team - Royal International Air Tattoo 2006 by stu norris, on Flickr
F16 - Hellenic Air Force (2016) by Ismael Jordá, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

F-15E Strike Eagle 91-0316 - 492nd Fighter Squadron RAF Lakenheath by stu norris, on Flickr
&quot;TORNADO 1&quot; by Neil Bates, on Flickr
Saab Gripen (2019) by Ismael Jordá, on Flickr
ZA447 | Panavia Aircraft GmbH | Panavia Tornado GR. Mk. 1 | RAF by Florian DSO, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

ZK113/TSP Tornado by Neil Bates, on Flickr
&quot;Hi fellas!!&quot; by Neil Bates, on Flickr
Mig-29 OVT 156 - Mikoyan Gurevich by stu norris, on Flickr
F-15E Strike Eagle 96-0205 - 492nd Fighter Squadron RAF Lakenheath by stu norris, on Flickr


----------



## ancov (Mar 16, 2005)

Su-57 and drone Su-70. Photo by 1tv.ru


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

F18 Ala12 (2019) by Ismael Jordá, on Flickr
F-15C Eagle 84-0019 - 493rd Fighter Squadron - RAF Lakenheath by stu norris, on Flickr
USAF Thunderbirds 2015 by Peter Buschmann, on Flickr
UR0A8567 by Peter Buschmann, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

UR0A8982 by Peter Buschmann, on Flickr
UR0A9120 by Peter Buschmann, on Flickr
FIFI by Peter Buschmann, on Flickr

The mighty Vulcan by Al Kellie, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Bell V-280 Valor


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Ocean Sky 2020 by Ejército del Aire Ministerio de Defensa España, on Flickr
Ocean Sky 2020 by Ejército del Aire Ministerio de Defensa España, on Flickr
Ocean Sky 2020 by Ejército del Aire Ministerio de Defensa España, on Flickr
Ocean Sky 2020 by Ejército del Aire Ministerio de Defensa España, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

rare footage of Chinese 5th Gen aircraft

J-20






J-31


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

"Arrowhead" stadium


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Skyraider (2018) by Ismael Jordá, on Flickr
Flamant 311 (2018) by Ismael Jordá, on Flickr
Messerschmitt Me 262 (2016) by Ismael Jordá, on Flickr
P38 Lightning (2019) by Ismael Jordá, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

O primeiro Gripen para o Brasil by Johnson Barros, on Flickr
F-5EM e o hangar do Zepellim by Johnson Barros, on Flickr
LOCKHEED TF-33 SHOOTING STAR by Johnson Barros, on Flickr
F-5EM com a pós-combustão de seus motores ligada antes da decolagem para mais uma missão. by Johnson Barros, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Synchronicity by Slobodan Blagojevic, on Flickr
Harrier - Armada Española (2016) by Ismael Jordá, on Flickr
ZG771/133-&quot;Reverser Buckets&quot; by Neil Bates, on Flickr
Tornado GR4 ZA542 - RAF Marham by stu norris, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Eagle Squadron with Sally B by stu norris, on Flickr
&quot;Warhawks Viper&quot; in Wales by Neil Bates, on Flickr
T-6 Texan + T-28 Trojan (2018) by Ismael Jordá, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

13084T3i SnF15Day2B (425) jp by Victor M Gonzalez, on Flickr
13084T3i SnF15Day2B (361) (2) by Victor M Gonzalez, on Flickr
Day2T3i (153)F by Victor M Gonzalez, on Flickr
Day1T3i (63) by Victor M Gonzalez, on Flickr
SnF15Day6 (97) DakotaZ8 by Victor M Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Eagle Squadron - Duxford Spring Air Show 2013. by stu norris, on Flickr
s 17052021_F15 RSAF_DSC_8348 copy-Enhanced by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr
00-3003/ &quot;ANIMAL&quot; 494th FS F-15E by Neil Bates, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

XX179 | British Aerospace | Hawk T.1W | RAF by Florian DSO, on Flickr
C-GYTW | SC Aerostar SA (Roumanie) | Yakovlev YAK-52 TW | Priv. by Florian DSO, on Flickr
188709 | McDonnell Douglas | CF-188A Hornet | CAF by Florian DSO, on Flickr
Featured Participants | Quebec Int. Airshow 2008 | CYQB by Florian DSO, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Yakstars - Yak-52 (2021) by Ismael Jordá, on Flickr
492d FS &quot;D-Day 75 Heritage&quot; F-15E by Neil Bates, on Flickr
Spitfire Ia P3708 - Spitfire The One Ltd by stu norris, on Flickr
P-47G Thunderbolt 42-25068 - G-CDVX - The Fighter Collection by stu norris, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

86-0156/&quot;Mig Killer&quot; by Neil Bates, on Flickr
Harrier T12/ZH661&quot;109&quot; by Neil Bates, on Flickr
Hurricane P3886 - Biggin Hill Heritage Hangar Limited by stu norris, on Flickr
P-47G Thunderbolt 42-25068 - The Fighter Collection by stu norris, on Flickr


----------



## salmahosni (Mar 13, 2012)

*The Indian Air Force Unit Pakistan Hates Most: Why Mirages and F-16s Could Never Shoot Down MiG-25 Foxbats*
July-9th-2021
uring the Cold War Pakistan and India repeatedly received high end combat aircraft from the West and the Soviet Union respectively, with the skies above the two countries seeing many classes of fighter going head to head to provide some indication of which power bloc was producing the better aircraft. Unlike the Middle East, there was no significant discrepancy in training or preparation between the two sides meaning an inferior class of fighter coming out on top in combat was rare, which made the theatre particularly valuable for evaluating the combat performances of various aircraft. Perhaps the most notable example was the almost complete failure of the American F-104 Starfighter, which formed Pakistan’s elite units in the 1960s, to go up against the Soviet MiG-21 fielded by the Indian Air Force, which had considerable implications for the wider Cold War considering how widely both were used and the extent to which they were relied on. The theatre also saw the capabilities of one of the Soviet Union’s most capable military aircraft demonstrated over Pakistan airspace, after India acquired a squadron of MiG-25R Foxbats [...]





Military Watch Magazine







militarywatchmagazine.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Snowbirds by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr
Canadian Forces Snowbirds with CF-18 Demo Team | YVR by Allan Lee, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

53-1383 | North American | F-86H Sabre | USAF by Florian DSO, on Flickr
C-GSBR | Canadair Ltd. Canada | CL-13A Sabre 5 (F-86) | Priv. by Florian DSO, on Flickr
T-6C Texan T.1 ZM325 | 72Sqn, RAF Valley - Training in Wales by Ben Stacey, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Mig 15









Sopwith Pup 9917 G-EBKY - The Shuttleworth Collection - Old Warden by stu norris, on Flickr
ZK327/ RAF Typhoon by Neil Bates, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

F35 flying with its belly up


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

J 20










T-50A trainers










KC 46 and F 16


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Mirage 










Mig 25










F 15


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Battle of Britain


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

F86 vs Mig 15










F86 spec.













__





North American F-86 Sabre - Specifications - Technical Data / Description


detailed technical data, specifications and photos of Fighter North American F-86 Sabre



www.flugzeuginfo.net






Mig 15 spec.













__





Mikojan Gurewitsch / Mikoyan Gurevich MiG-15 - Specifications - Technical Data / Description


detailed technical data, specifications and photos of Fighter Mikojan Gurewitsch / Mikoyan Gurevich MiG-15



www.flugzeuginfo.net


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Mig 25


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Rafale and F 35










SU 35


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Boeing 747 AAC (Airborne Aircraft Carrier) concept, it would be a modified 747 to carry a whole load of fighters and attack aircraft that could be launched while in flight.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

MiG 31 Foxhound


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

SU 57










SU 75


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

F15


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

F16









The F-15 is one of the biggest US fighters. The Flanker dwarfs it.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

F15 A cockpit


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

CF18 Hornet









Canadair Sabre









CF 5








Does the Canadian Air Force have any fighter aircraft?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

SU 27


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

F14 Tomcat









Kelly Williams


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

"The TAI TF-X ("Turkish Fighter") is a fifth-generation stealth twin-engine all-weather air superiority fighter in development by Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI) and BAE Systems as its sub-contractor. The aircraft is planned to replace F-16 Fighting Falcons of the Turkish Air Force and to be exported to foreign nations. TAI CEO Temel Kotil stated that the TF-X will make its first flight by 2025. The fighter jet is expected to enter service in 2030s."


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

F22 Raptor


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Eurofighter Typhoon*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

F16V








the AN/APG-83).


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

What is the fastest manned aircraft?
Not counting space transports, it’s the X-15 rocket plane, flown by Peter Knight, which set a speed record of Mach 6.7 way back in 1967. It still stands.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

T-2 Buckeye by Mark Lynham, on Flickr
Phantom heading out by Mark Lynham, on Flickr
Phantom with chute by Mark Lynham, on Flickr
Hawker Sea Hurricane by Mark Lynham, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

F 16 Viper or Fighting Falcon


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

L1070944 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
L1070937 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
L1070926 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
L1070924 by 玄 史生, on Flickr
L1070942 by 玄 史生, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Rafale


















F35


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

F-35A Lightning II 19-5484 | 495th Fighter Squadron | RAF Lakenheath by stu norris, on Flickr
"Snot and Ribbons!!" by Neil Bates, on Flickr
ETAP-C Ablitas by Ejército del Aire y del Espacio Ministerio de Defensa España, on Flickr
ETAP-C Ablitas by Ejército del Aire y del Espacio Ministerio de Defensa España, on Flickr
Wallpapers para el móvil by Ejército del Aire y del Espacio Ministerio de Defensa España, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------

